# Esp 8 string at sam ash!



## ridealot100 (Jan 25, 2008)

Buy Ibanez RG7321 7 String Electric Guitar (Black) At Sam Ash 

its probably been posted but what the hell.

I have no idea why the link says ibanez  

but yea it goes to the esp


----------



## Ishan (Jan 25, 2008)

Well because you link to an Ibanez 7321 page 
Buy ESP FM408 LTD 8 String Electric Guitar (Black) At Sam Ash
better  but the price they ask is ridiculous (and it's a preorder I guess)


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

no it doesn't 

this does though

Buy ESP FM408 LTD 8 String Electric Guitar (Black) At Sam Ash


----------



## ridealot100 (Jan 25, 2008)

my computer is wierd then.  

I saw the wierd link then double check it and it still went to the esp. 

wierd.


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2008)

Wow, I missed the memo on this. I heard ESP was developing an eight string, but that was the last I heard.

Is it really only 25.5" scale?


----------



## Apophis (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 25, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Wow, I missed the memo on this. I heard ESP was developing an eight string, but that was the last I heard.
> 
> Is it really only 25.5" scale?


yes, the stephen carpenter model is 27" The ESP Guitar Company: New Models for 2008


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> yes, the stephen carpenter model is 27" The ESP Guitar Company: New Models for 2008



Damn them!  I thought the SC-607B was tempting enough! I'm going to get an eight string soon!


----------



## keithb (Jan 25, 2008)

Ishan said:


> Well because you link to an Ibanez 7321 page
> Buy ESP FM408 LTD 8 String Electric Guitar (Black) At Sam Ash
> better  but the price they ask is ridiculous (and it's a preorder I guess)




I think the price is about where we guessed it would be by looking at the MSRP. 

Bostjan...where have you been man!? The ESP 8 threads have been the most active threads in the ERG forum for a month


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2008)

They are stickied though.. I didn't post in the thread for awhile because I couldn't find it


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 25, 2008)

i wonder what made them go for 25,5 inch scale... i mean c´mon!


----------



## Adam (Jan 25, 2008)

MF_Kitten said:


> i wonder what made them go for 25,5 inch scale... i mean c´mon!



Probably for some people to tune up to G4 or A4, rather than a having a low F#, one thing's for certain I'm buying one for just that. It's nice to have a backup to my other 25.5" scale length 8(B-A4 BTW) and at such a reasonable price


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2008)

Adam said:


> Probably for some people to tune up to G4 or A4, rather than a having a low F#, one thing's for certain I'm buying one for just that. It's nice to have a backup to my other 25.5" scale length 8(B-A4 BTW) and at such a reasonable price



Get Garry Goodman's strings if you are tuning up to A4 at 25,5". A plain steel string will only make it up to about G4 at that length without breaking when you bend up a whole step. I've done A440 with an .008" and a .007" at 25,5", but my strings always break after about 24 hours.

There are plenty of people who are happy with short scale low F# tuning, but I don't get it, personally. I'd say go to at least 28" for a low F#. 25,5" would be great to go a tuning along the lines of a standard seven string a whole step down with a high G4. There could definately be a use for that with as many bands as there are tuning down. That way you get your low range and your high range, too. 

I'm glad ESP has entered the 8-string arena. I just hope they don't end up overdoing it and pulling all of their models like they did with sevens for a while.


----------



## Adam (Jan 25, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Get Garry Goodman's strings if you are tuning up to A4 at 25,5". A plain steel string will only make it up to about G4 at that length without breaking when you bend up a whole step. I've done A440 with an .008" and a .007" at 25,5", but my strings always break after about 24 hours.
> 
> .


I have been using Garry's strings, for about 9 months now, he sends me differnt guages and types of each one of his strings to test out on, so he can get a non-biased opinion Might I add they work splendidly, I've had the same string on for 2 months now, and no signs of weakening, still stays in tune even with the most insane bends(2 steps so far)
and alternate picking up to 310 BPM


----------



## bostjan (Jan 25, 2008)

Ahh.

How high have you tuned succesfully? I've had his strings up to Bb, but I'm afraid of slicing my finger if I go any higher.


----------



## Adam (Jan 25, 2008)

bostjan said:


> Ahh.
> 
> How high have you tuned succesfully? I've had his strings up to Bb, but I'm afraid of slicing my finger if I go any higher.



B4, he's developing some D5 string too but only for 24" so far


----------



## Apophis (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 26, 2008)

If thats a grand what do you think the ltd SC608 would be?


----------



## Ishan (Jan 26, 2008)

1190$ at GC If I recall well...


----------



## heavy7-665 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ishan said:


> 1190$ at GC If I recall well...



Not bad at all. Too bad i dont know how an esp/ltd plays like compared to my Ibanez's


----------



## Ishan (Jan 26, 2008)

Do you think GC would ship to Europe?


----------



## Shawn (Jan 26, 2008)

I like the looks of these. I'd love to try one. I think i'd probably like the Ibanez RG8 better though.


----------



## psychoticsnoman (Jan 26, 2008)

I'd like to try out any 8 string at this point, but no stores around here will ever have them


----------



## yevetz (Jan 29, 2008)

WANT 8 STRING


----------

